# Built-in's & lighting



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

What's the current trend for lighting for built-in's? LED pucks, LED strips or something else? Top only, or for all shelves? This unit will be 8' wide, three sections, base cabinets, shelves above, TV in center, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Depends a lot on what the shelves will hold as to what lighting you choose... Top-down lights will need glass shelves for the light cone hue to reach to the bottom (otherwise it cuts-off at first shelf)... if wood shelves, LED's / rope / strip lighting inset will illuminate the open area (some top-down or bottom up or face-on) ...
































If you like the look of wood shelves with the light being able to shine through, you can also make perimeter wood shelves with glass inserts... other option is in-laid lights on bottom of each shelf but is usually done on fixed shelves... again, all depends on what's going on the shelves will determine what to use...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Mostly installing LED tape lights lately 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

If you were lighting all shelves with LED strips, where would you want the driver/transformer? In the base cabinet, or up near the ceiling, perhaps behind a removable crown top?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

We generally mount the drivers on top of the cabinet or in the attic.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> If you were lighting all shelves with LED strips, where would you want the driver/transformer? In the base cabinet, or up near the ceiling, perhaps behind a removable crown top?


KISS... most accessible... removable crown is one more step... inside the cab is easy to feed to...

Don't forget the pics after install... :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

The built-in's aren't mine (though I do them), but we're doing the wiring prep because we had worked on the house last year. That included disconnecting sconces on this wall, and the wire back to switch, and patching it all up (no plates). Now we'll make a little mess again and work backwards, likely using the wire left behind. 

It's still up in the air whether my electrician does the final wiring or their cabinetmaker. 

Thanks much.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been doing the strips for the last few years. 3M backing seems to be working good. Easy to install. 

I would install the driver where there was easy access. Even if I had to fabricate a small box to hide it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have been running led tape lighting in our kitchens for years now. We run low voltage 2 wire security cable back to the transformer location and put a switched receptacle at the same location. For our kitchens we usually choose an upper cabinet like above the microwave or above the fridge.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

LED tape lights running vertically along the front styles...and in the toe kick for fancy reasons...slash to be a royal pain in the crapper.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

We've mostly been doing the LED flexible strip lighting for the last few years but puck lights still get used at times. One thing I don't like about the strip lights is if you run them all the way to the cabinet end, they'll leave a "hot" spot on the side of the cabinet. We normally leave them a few inches short so you don't get that. If you're looking for options, check out Hafele's lighting catalog. They've added a lot of new options the last few years.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Check out GM Lighting. I use tape in channels.

Tom


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I use tape leds also with the power supply/controller in the basement and use wireless on/off/dim buttons under the cabs


----------

